# Reviews on carbon express piledriver arrows



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have the piledriver hunters 250's. cut at 28.5" with a 100 grain tip and they weigh right at 460 grains. They are very tough arrows, I've yet to break one. 

They shoot good for me, I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

Shot them last year for elk. Used ST Mag 100 g. Elk at 42 yards, broad side, 71 lbs ally equals pass through and dead elk. Love the weight and one tuff arrow. Still shooting the same ones from last year and going to pick up another dozen this weekend. If you like KE then you will like these arrows.


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

What these guy's said. I shoot the 250's and the 350's and still shooting them from last season. Good arrows.


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

Very tough arrows. Have 10 left from the dozen I bought last year, 1 fell victim to a robin-hood(they shoot great). the other hit the foundation of our barn after passing thru a groundhog that was digging in there. Great arrows you'll be happy with em.


----------



## jerrod (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm use the 350 s and love them tough and accurate great arrows


----------



## jerinmn (Dec 26, 2010)

Love mine and my son also shoots them. I'm shooting the 450, 100gr bh total weight is 530gr. I've only broken one not sure how it happend. I know I hit somthing hard. My sons arrows are cut to 26" 250 shaft 100gr 416 gr total. great arrows!


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

I wouldn't mind trying them, I just wish they were a little bit straighter...


----------



## shortshot30 (Oct 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

the critter said:


> I wouldn't mind trying them, I just wish they were a little bit straighter...


I know they are only .005" but they spun better than some .003" arrows I've owned. And everyone of mine spun awesome with broadheads and without.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I shot the 450's last season with 8GPI weight tubes making them 775 grain arrows and they shot great


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

They are heavy. 350s cut 25.5 414 grain.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking at getting these as well and trying to decide between the 250 /350 

28 inch arrow 58 pounds what do you guys think ?


----------



## shortshot30 (Oct 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

nitroteam said:


> Looking at getting these as well and trying to decide between the 250 /350
> 
> 28 inch arrow 58 pounds what do you guys think ?


I shoot about the same setup you do and I've had good flight out of my 250's


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

250 or 350 out of an Alphamax at 70lbs? Thanks for the advice.

Meat


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

If your arrow length is 27" or above the 350's.


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

Big thanks, 27.5.

Meat


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

they shoot great like has been said, I thought they were way behind the beeman mfx's I had from the same season in penetration that's with broadheads. The piledrivers did me really well though, I get arrows from guys who have to try out every arrow. My favorite heavy hitters are the rebel 75/90 which is very similar I'm told to the big piledrivers. They'll put a deer sideways!


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

I shoot the 250 piledriver hunter @27" 100g broadhead 65# draw weight and they fly awesome and hit like a freight train, best heavy weight carbon arrow in my book.

I was shooting them though a crono at 8' at a block layer target (some what warn) and the pilrdriver's where going though target into the target down range, the owner could not believe it, he was in "aw". Needless to say he sells them now.


----------



## Thadchad1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Got a robin hood my second week of having them the rest are fine, great strong arrow.


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's a review I did that includes analysis of their specs:

http://archeryreport.com/2010/04/review-carbon-express-piledriver-shafts-arrows/

I thought they were great arrows and have shot very well for me.


----------

